# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم سیاسی

## Parniya

*علوم سیاسی*

*هدف*
امروز هيچ ملتي نمي‌تواند جدا از ديگر ملتها و بي‌اعتنا به آنچه در ديگر نقاط عالم مي‌گذرد زندگي كند و هر اتفاقي كم يا بيش سريع يا كند به نوعي در سرنوشت او تاثير خواهد گذاشت مطالعه تحولات جهاني و گاه پيش‌بيني اتفاقات و بررسي تاثير آنها و نحوه برخورد هر كشور با آن ، كار متخصصان علوم سياسي و روابط بين‌الملل است. محور سياست خارجي هر كشور تامين منافع ملي است. شناخت منافع ملي و عوامل تامين كننده و تهديد كننده آن را كارشناسان علوم سياسي به عهده دارند. هدف از اين رشته تربيت كارشناسان و تحليلگران و متخصصان سياست خارجي و روابط بين‌الملل است. در رشته علوم سياسي مسايل و موضوعات زير بنايي عرصه سياست به صورت دانشگاهي و علمي بررسي مي شود و در واقع يک انديشمند علوم سياسي لايه هاي زيرين و عميقتر مسايل سياسي را مي شکافد و به همين دليل قضايا را از بعد تازه اي تحليل مي کند .
هدف رشته علوم سياسي تربيت سياست شناسائي است که بتوانند راهکارهاي مناسبي ارائه بدهند تا منافع متضاد يک جمع که در چارچوبي به نام کشور زندگي مي کنند، با يکديگر تلفيق داده شده و در نتيجه چرخ مملکت بخوبي به گردش درآيد .
*ماهيت*
آنچه مردم به نام سياست و مسائل سياسي مي‌شناسند با سياست به مفهومي كه در رشته علوم سياسي مطرح است، تفاوت بسيار دارد و دانشجويان موفق اين رشته نيز نه يك سياستمدار بلكه يك سياست‌شناس خواهند شد. علوم سياسي به عنوان يك رشته دانشگاهي با علوم سياسي به عنوان بحث‌هاي تخصصي در مورد مسائل سياسي تفاوت دارد.
علوم سياسي به عنوان يك رشته دانشگاهي به بررسي انديشه‌ها و نظريه‌هاي سياسي و كاركرد آنها در عرصه جامعه مي‌پردازد و به عبارت ديگر رشته علوم سياسي يعني ارائه يكسري نظريه‌ها و يا يكسري ابزارها و راهكارهايي كه بر اساس آنها هر جامعه شرايط و مشكلات حال را بررسي كرده و از پيش پا بر مي‌دارد و براي حركتها و اقدامات بعدي يعني ترسيم فضا براي مسير آينده برنامه‌ريزي مي‌كند و همچنين از تجارب و دستاوردهاي بشر كه در طول تاريخ در عرصه اجتماع به دست آورده است، بهره‌ مي‌برد. پس مي‌توان گفت كه علوم سياسي در عين اين كه به حال نگاه كرده و براي آينده برنامه‌ريزي مي‌كند، ريشه‌اش در گذشته مي‌باشد.
*توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*
دانشجوي علوم سياسي بايد كتب تاريخي بخصوص تاريخ سياسي را دوست داشته باشد و فلسفه را با علاقه بخواند .
دانشجوي علوم سياسي بايد فردي منطقي بوده و نظرياتش مستند به دليل و مدرك باشد و كسي است كه قدرت ابتكار و توانايي فكري وسيعي داشته باشد و ريشه‌ها را شناسايي بكند و اوج بگيرد و از بالا مشكلات را ببيند و با همه اقشار جامعه ارتباط داشته باشد تا بفهمد كه مردم جامعه‌اش به چه فكر مي‌كنند و نيازهاي آنان چيست.
داشتن شم و علاقه به مسايل سياسي و برخورداري از يك ديد عميق و وسيع ويژگي‌هايي است كه دانشجوي علوم سياسي بايد داشته باشد.
*وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر*
در 8 دانشگاه كشور كارشناسي ارشد علوم سياسي وجود دارد و گرايش روابط بين‌الملل جزو گرايش‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد مي‌باشد.
*رشته‌هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته*
حقوق و تاريخ
*آينده شغلي و بازار كار*
در روابط عمومي‌ها : هر روابط عمومي كه بخواهد كار عملي و صحيح انجام دهد نيازمند وجود يك كارشناس سياسي است.
سازمان‌هاي بين‌المللي: نمايندگي هر كشور در يك سازمان را متخصصان علوم سياسي بر عهده دارند.
در حال حاضر فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته علوم سياسي در بخشهاي سياسي و حقوقي سازمان‌ها و وزارتخانه‌ها و همچنين در صدا و سيما و روزنامه ها مشغول بكار مي‌باشند. اگر هدف از آمدن به دانشگاه را به دست آوردن نوعي بصيرت بدانيم ، رشته علوم سياسي ريشه در تمدن بشري دارد اما متاسفانه با وجود قدمت ديرينه و اهميت اين رشته در تاريخ بشر ، جايگاه آن در کشور ما چندان مشخص نيست و در نتيجه وضعيت استخدامي فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته با دشواري و محدوديت هايي روبرو است .
سازمانها و وزارتخانه هاي بسياري مي توانند فارغ التحصيلان رشته علوم سياسي را جذب کنند که در اين ميان وزارت امور خارجه از همه شاخص تر است اما در حال حاضر حتي فارغ التحصيلان روابط بين الملل نيز به سختي جذب اين وزارتخانه مي شوند و وزارت امور خارجه نياز به نيروي جديدي ندارد . امروزه حدود 90% فارغ التحصيلان علوم سياسي با مشکل اشتغال روبرو هستند به همين دليل اگر داوطلبي به اميد يک آينده شغلي روشن مي خواهد وارد رشته علوم سياسي شود بهتر است که از اين رشته صرف نظر کند .
در آخر لازم است گفته شود که با وجود تمامي اين مشکلات اگر دانشجويي واقعاً علاقمند بوده و در اين رشته متبحر باشد و همچنين قلم خوبي داشته باشد از نظر شغلي مشکلي نخواهد داشت و حتي سازمانهاي مختلف به دنبال او خواهند بود . فارغ التحصيل اين رشته مي تواند در آموزش و پرورش نيز تدريس نمايد.
با اين وضعيت شغلي که ذکر شد اغلب دانشجويان اين رشته هنگام ورود شناخت و علاقه لازم را نداشته اند اما يک دانشجوي خوب رشته علوم سياسي ، دانشجويي که مي داند چرا به اين رشته آمده و با ديدي باز اين رشته را انتخاب کرده است نبايد نگران آينده شغلي اش باشد

*دروس اختياري رشته علوم سياسي*

اسلام و ايران

جغرافياي اقتصادي

مطبوعات سياسي ايران از انقلاب مشروطيت به بعد

نظامهاي سياسي تطبيقي

نظامهاي اقتصادي تطبيقي

سياست و حکومت در اتحاد جماهير شوروي

سياست و حکومت در ايالات متحده آمريکا

سياست و حکومت در خاورميانه

سياست و حکومت در آسياي جنوبي

سياست و حکومت در چين

سياست و حکومت در آفريقا

سياست و حکومت در آمريکاي لاتين

سياست و حکومت در اروپاي باختري

خاورميانه و سياست بين المللي

اقتصاد بين المللي

ماليه عمومي

اداره امور دولتي

انقلابهاي جهان

روانشناسي اجتماعي

مسايل سياسي و اقتصادي کشورهاي شرقي

مسايل سياسي و اقتصادي کشورهاي غربي

ارتش و سياست

جمهوري اسلامي ايران و نهضت هاي رهايي بخش

اعراب و اسرائيل و مسائل فلسطين

انديشه هاي سياسي در شرق باستان

جغرافياي سياسي




*دروس اصلي رشته علوم سياسي*

مباني علم سياست
مسايل اقتصادي و سياسي جهان سوم

مباني علم حقوق
اصول روابط بين الملل

مباني علم اقتصاد?
تاريخ روابط بين الملل از 1871تا1945

مباني جامعه شناسي عمومي
سازمانهاي بين المللي

روش تحقيق در علوم سياسي
تاريخ انديشه هاي سياسي در غرب از قبل از افلاطون تا قرن 20

حقوق اساسي (کليات)
انديشه هاي سياسي در قرن بيستم

حقوق اساسي جمهوري اسلامي ايران
ديپلماسي و رفتار سياسي در اسلام

مباني انديشه هاي سياسي در اسلام
حقوق بين الملل عمومي

حقوق بين الملل اسلام
فن ديپلماسي و آداب کنسولي

نظام سياسي و دولت در اسلام و ايران
حقوق بين الملل خصوصي

جنبشهاي اسلامي معاصر
تئوريهاي انقلاب

تحولات سياسي و اجتماعي ايران (1228تا1320)
شناخت ماهيت و عملکرد امپريالسم

تحولات سياسي و اجتماعي ايران (1320تا1357)
سيرقدرت در درياها

انقلاب اسلامي ايران
نوسازي و دگرگوني سياسي

تاريخ روابط خارجي ايران از قاجاريه تا 1320
جامعه شناسي سياسي

روابط خارجي ايران از 1320تا1357
سياست خارجي قدرتهاي بزرگ

سياست خارجي جمهوري اسلامي ايران
مسائل نظامي و استراژيک معاصر

مسايل اقتصادي و سياسي نفت در ايران
تاريخ تحول دولت در اسلام

حقوق اداري (کليات و ايران)
متون سياسي به زبان خارجي

خليج فارس و مسايل آن




*گزینه2

----------

